# Care Ambulance Physical Performance Test



## emtv (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi I'm new here and hope I'm doing this right, posting in the right forum and all. I got a conditional offer from Care Ambulance in Orange County, but I didn't pass the physical performance test because I couldn't lift on one of their assessments- which was deadlifting about 140 I believe. Do you know if they would let me retake the physical? Or would I have to wait another year to apply. 

In the slight chance they would, does anyone have any suggestions on how to get stronger/better at lifting somewhat quickly? I'm 5'4", 110 lb female and right now can deadlift about 110. Thanks for everyone's time!


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 7, 2014)

For deadlifting, 140 pounds is not an unreasonable number. Therefore, one thing that I always suggest to do first to try to lift a few extra pounds is to use proper form. Assuming that you mean deadlift in a gym/weight room type of exercise, try to use bumper plates to get the bar off of the ground. Stand as close to the bar as you can get with your shins touching the bar. Spread your feet a bit wider than shoulder width apart. Keep your head up and chest puffed out as much as you can. The main goal is to try to keep your back as straight as possible, therefore forcing your legs to lift. Try to stare at an object/point high up on a wall throughout the evolution. As you squat to pick up the bar, keep your head up and focused on that object as your chest is forward (as if trying to look big/buff). Squat straight down with your butt sticking out and low to the ground. Grab the bar and come up in one fluid motion keeping your back straight and pushing through your feet all the way to a standing position. Try doing this multiple times without weights at home until you feel comfortable that you have mastered the technique.


----------



## emtv (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks MonkeyArrow! Clearly you know what you're talking about. Do you think if I get the correct form down, that 140 will be a feasible weight to lift within a few weeks for me?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was a freshman in high school, I was about the same size as you and started out even lower than 110 but worked my way up to over 140 by the end of maybe 2.5 months of Tuesday and Thursday weight room workouts for baseball. 140 is definitely feasible depending on how hard you train. If you have access to a gym, I recommend you find a workout that you like online and go do it at a gym. If not, start doing anything you can at home increasing intensity/reps as you progress (push-ups, squats, sit-ups, pull-ups, etc). A 30 pound difference shouldn't be anything significant if you regularly do something to work towards the goal. Just remember, you only have to do it once for the test.


----------



## tangysin (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi! I just got a conditional job offer with CARE and I'm a little concerned about the physical test. I've read about the lower back strength test and the 90 lbs up and down on stairs but I didn't know there was a 140 lb dead lift! Is there anything else that is tested? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TeamCutz (Mar 12, 2014)

emtv said:


> Thanks MonkeyArrow! Clearly you know what you're talking about. Do you think if I get the correct form down, that 140 will be a feasible weight to lift within a few weeks for me?




EMTV, 45-60lbs gains are not uncommon for anyone when it comes to dead lifting. There are plenty of little factors that will give you the edge when it comes to lower back strength. MonkeyArrow hit on a lot of form pointers, but you also need to understand that the shoes you wear (flat vans/converses v elevated heel nikes) to your grip strength make the slightest differences. Take an hour & check out Scott Herman's dead lift series on YouTube, he's pretty much a consistently shirtless trainer, but he hits on A LOT of good tips/tricks for an edge on deadlifting.


----------



## Rev (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone who's been hired by CARE know how long the wait is to find out if you passed their pre-hire requirements? I'm pretty confident I passed their back test, and everything else, but it's been over a week since I completed everything and I haven't heard back from them yet. Not sure if I should call and make sure they got everything or just sit tight.


----------

